# Extra Cooling



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey guys I'm trying to figure out which type of cooling is better suited for my computer. I've noticed that a lot of heat collects around my GPU and I'm going to either get a slot cooler, or a silencer card cooler.

The more effective option is this, but it requires that I actually remove pieces from my 6800gt, which makes me nervous.

http://www.systemcooling.com/nv_silencer5-01.html
























The second, and much easier option, which is also less effective (but I'm not sure how much less) is to just buy a slot cooler. I don't know how good these things are, but looking at the concept they should do a significant amount. I've also heard that they can work against your graphics card fan and make things worse, is this just if you put it in wrong?

http://www.xoxide.com/uvslotcooler.html

















How easy is it to reverse what it wants me to do to my graphics card in the first situation? How safe is it to go removing the back panel? Is there anything I haven't considered? Which is the better option in what ways? etc etc I like information :sayyes:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

First of all before I give my personal opinion, I would never mess with removing parts to that card.....never, ever, double negative, none, nada!

That being said, why don't you give us some more clues to what is happening that causes a problem with your situation and cooling. What are your temps in C, both at-rest and under stress. That should give us some better information so we can provide possible solutions. 

MY personal opinion is that most heat problems stem from lack of understanding about cooling and airflow needs or some items that have not been put together for optimum cooling performance. I won't judge which at this point, but would like to know more specifics before suggesting what you might want to do.

That is my personal observation from your post, we just don't know enough to help.


----------



## double helix (Jul 18, 2005)

just get some GOOD TIM (Thermal interface material) and mod a good vga cooler to it. even if it doesnt work, youll enjoy it, cuz modding on stuff like that is fun. but if you want to get some heat away from the Gcard area, id have to suggest trying some silent case fans (120mm if possible) to stop the heat rising to your processor, and other important stuff. If there isnt an overheating problem, or you cant smell burning silicone yet, its prolly quieter to leave it though. 

on the fancard note, heres one i made earlier:










i made it from an old Rage II Graphics card! lol. (Sorry for the super low quality image.)


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't have a cooling problem. I just want more of it. I'd like the card to be cooled directly if it isn't too much trouble. All I wanted to know is what are people's experiences were with the items I asked about. Or are there any other methods to accomplish this that might be better?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What is the temp (In centigrade) of the room you keep it in? What goes in will have a large effect on how the temperatures sit. Does your case have a fan on the side? Do I ask too many questions? Have you tried removing the side panel and blowing air in with a small desk fan?


----------



## kyle v (Jul 23, 2005)

*I would....*

I would replace the fan on the card itself it is quite easy and it can a much more significant effect than the slot cooler I am going to replace the cooler on my new card when I get it :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

dude if the temperatures are normal i wouldnt even worrie about it. but here are my experiences:

pci-slot fan works great and you can adjust it a little bit.

the arctic solution gave me trouble with my 9500pro as some "electronic" part thingies were in the way so i couldnt install it.

-conclusion: id go with the pci slot fan but you must make sure that when its running the two fans dont twirl each other out which will generate more heat on the videocard.


PS:If you really wana be crazy about it, go nuts and get a vga-water cooling block and get some mini ram heatsinks for the card. that would look awsome but i dont like the fact of having something "liquid conductive" in my computer.


----------



## kyle v (Jul 23, 2005)

*water cooling*

I think It would be a risk having water cooling because one leak would ruin your pc


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

eh an electrical shock trying to remove the heatsink from the GPU could runin it too but its gottan more and more secure and dont run it first try on your computer test it outside first ! 

like i said i wouldnt worry about cooling unless its insanely over heating


----------



## kyle v (Jul 23, 2005)

*ok*

I wouldn't woory about over hesting either unless your pc is crashing or your card runs really hot either :sayyes:


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya I've decided the slot cooler would be better. Who knows when I'll get around to it though ;p


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

srry to continue your thread 3 days later, ive considered the same concept for my 6200 which ive already notice huge differences by OCing it, it defaults at 385mhz, i turned up my bf2 so it was laggin at about 20fps, oced it up to 415 and ram to 450 and played it for an hour at about 35fps which i dont mind at all, and then it started gliching so i turned it back down to 385/400 and lowered the settings. but i figured if i got the nv silencer 1 i would be able to run 415 steady or even 450, ide just like to experiment with these things, but maybe it wont fit, i should probly look at that closer b4 i buy it.


----------

